# 1972 Chevy Cheyenne - Custom LS1



## TheoGraphics (May 5, 2015)

Finally can share these shots from a recent spread for Rides Magazine. Extremely well done custom work here!

You can see more shots and read a little more on *my blog* if you'd like.

Also, a quick video of the owner warming up those 405's a little bit...

Video

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12


----------



## D-B-J (May 5, 2015)

KILLER, as always.

Jake


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2015)

That should be a hanging offense!!

(Nice photography though)


----------



## waday (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice shots!

Yeah, agree with John. But, to each his own! How does he turn without the tires and wheels hitting the inside of the fenders?


----------

